# Badger chippers



## butch2hunt (Sep 13, 2002)

Im lookin for a parts breakdown on a Badger woodchipper m/nTM-400-D4. I cannot find any company by this name listed.
The telephone # is also diconnected. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bobvb (Apr 25, 2013)

*Looking for info on Badger TM-4036. Manual ,Diagram, Parts List or support website.*

:bang:
Hello out there in the land of arborists! 
I bought a used Badger 6" Woodchipper/shredder Model#TM400-36. Works great except for one issue I'm having with it. When Chipping/Shredding, It dumps debris out a opening just below the blades. The opening is apoximately 2.5' x 1.5'. Is there a plate missing or is this opening meant to be exposed for protecting the binding up of parts? It sure creates alot of extra work cleaning up jobsites. The time and energy on cleanup are costly. Any info, info on where to get info, Diagrams, Manuals are GREATLY  appriciated! Happy falling....tree falling that is.


----------

